

Ask HN: What are you reading? - classicsnoot

The Forth Edition of the Hacker News Book club. Tell us what you are reading, plan to read, or recommend we read.<p>Third: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9394397<p>Second: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9342886<p>First: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8918181
======
brownbat
Recently read and most recommended:

* Three Body Problem, Liu Cixin

* Slaughterhouse Five..., Vonnegut

\---

I'm in the middle of Ready Player One.

Of the last dozen books I've read[1], Three Body Problem by Liu Cixin left my
head swimming for the most days, so I'd highly recommend it. It was really
eye-opening to read sci fi from a different cultural baseline.

Most of my dozen latest reads were during an internet fast.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9443888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9443888)
They included Asimov, Bradbury, Christie, Philip K Dick, Pratchett, Simmons,
Stross, and a few by Vonnegut. I'm not arguing Liu is a better writer than
this club. His book just stayed in my head longer for some reason. Maybe just
because the opening chapters were so strikingly different from everything else
I read. I mean, if you haven't read Slaughterhouse Five go read that
immediately, of course, but I assume everyone's heard of Vonnegut already. So
if you've crossed that off your list, read Three Body.

------
csoare
Mindset, Carol Dweck: [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mindset-How-Fulfil-Your-
Potential/dp...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mindset-How-Fulfil-Your-
Potential/dp/1780332009)

Zero to One, Peter Thiel:
[http://zerotoonebook.com/](http://zerotoonebook.com/)

Also plan on starting "Marissa Mayer and the Fight to Save Yahoo!"

------
ldd
The handmaid's Tale [http://www.amazon.com/Handmaids-Tale-Margaret-
Atwood/dp/0385...](http://www.amazon.com/Handmaids-Tale-Margaret-
Atwood/dp/038549081X/ref=sr_1_1)

------
gadders
The Saga of the Pliocene Exile series by Julian May:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saga_of_Pliocene_Exile](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saga_of_Pliocene_Exile)

And I'm enjoying it greatly.

